# Those of you who own a Dogtra Edge RT.



## Tyler Pugh (Mar 27, 2014)

If you could go back, would you go with a different collar? Pro 550?

Im thinking hard about ordering the Edge RT soon but wanted some first hand advice first. Thanks.


----------



## birdhunter66 (Jul 29, 2009)

I had Tri Tronics for about 18 years and a good friend of mine is a Pro trainer and he was using the Dogtra. He has a Tri Tronics as a back up. He said he hardly ever uses the Tri Tronics because you just can't rely on them anymore. He trains about 45 dogs in the summer and down to 20-25 in the winter months so he puts them through a lot of use. The dogtra works every time and holds a charge a long time. I have the 2500 beeper model myself and have had it since 2009 and love it. Not one problem to date. I am a happy dogtra customer. Check out Lion Country Supply you'll get a good deal there.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Like my Edge RT quite a bit so far. For the price it's tough to beat and not having the toggles is something I"m really enjoying after selling off my TT Pro 200 that I had previously. The multiple dog operation is the trade off, which I enjoyed with the toggles and the TT but I just figure I put it on the dog that is the most often to correct when I'm running more than one dog at a time.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Same experience as Troy's but I prefer the switch for multiple dogs a little better because the dog that needs the correction gets the correction. On my TT's collars I would bump the switch and too many times the wrong dog got the correction. 

I sold my Pro 5oo and Flyway once I got use to the Edge RT and bought a second RT for a back up and for my wife to use when she trains with us. I have had my RT's since November.


----------



## Tyler Pugh (Mar 27, 2014)

I think Im going with the Edge RT! Does the RT have the light on the collar like the regular Edge or does it not come with that feat?


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

The RT does not have the light and is a lot different from the Edge. If you want a light I have seen some really nice LED lights that you can attach to you collar for next to nothing.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

I have been a TT girl since I was 16 when I bought the second generation flyway special, but lately I've been test-driving an Edge RT for a dogtra pro staff friend of mine and I am really happy with it! I like the fact there are no toggle switches for the collar selection or the M/C selection. I've missed many corrections on my young male with my TT Pro 500 G3 (and G2 before that) because the toggle switch got moved and I didn't realize it.

Also, I like the way you turn on the system. The magnetic on/off feature means I never have to remember to turn the dial on my transmitter to "On". I had forgotten to do that a few times with the TT and missed corrections that way, too (although that only happened a couple times). I don't think you'll be disappointed. The only reason I have used my TT lately is because my dogtra finally had a dead battery (I have been using it pretty frequently and picked it up fully charged in early December I believe.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I've been using TT for about 14 years and although I had nothing bad to say about them, I saw that their time was coming to a close. Dogtra sent me an RT as soon as they came into production and I've had not had a problem with it at all. There are some things I'd change but they are all personal preferences to me and a matter of re-training my fingers to new buttons. The charge on the RT last forever! I've left it turned on for days just to see how it does and when it does flash red, you still have juice to finish training and it re-charges in just a couple of hours. Both transmitter and collar have been dropped on concrete and stepped on in the mud with no loss in performance. I still have and use my TT 500 but I don't hesitate to grab the Dogtra if it's closer. Certainly a no frills training tool that any serious dog person should consider.


----------



## Tyler Pugh (Mar 27, 2014)

Great! Thanks for all the help. Will be going with the Dogtra RT in the next week or two.


----------

